# Cookin outside



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

Who's cooking what outside today?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Nothing for me yet. I'm still moving into the new house.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm jealous Swampwood, but I'll wait until the weather warms a bit. It's 
47* and the wind is about 20 MPH.


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> I'm jealous Swampwood, but I'll wait until the weather warms a bit. It's
> 47* and the wind is about 20 MPH.


That's perfect weather(except the wind)


----------



## preppy (Oct 31, 2012)

I have cooked out a couple times this past week or so. Have started teaching the kids to get coals ready etc. We had some local raised and processed steaks on night, and some pork sirloin steaks another. 

Got hold of one of those brickette starters that look like a tall coffee can with a handle and plan to give that a try after I watch a youtube video or two about it. Youtube is awesome.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Each time we go camping or when I feel the need ...

It is rather nice for a change.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

If the weather is over 60, our stove isn't used. Our gas bills for the past 2 months were $0. Lots of dead wood on my mountain from storms.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I cook out all the time, temp doesn't matter much. I've smoked meats in sub zero temps before. It takes a bit more work but can be done.

Wind is a factor, depends on how hard it's blowing. Anything over 45 mph and I move to the shop!

I have to get my other rocket stove built this year. I would also like to put in a new fire pit, but we'll have to see how that goes.

As to what we cook outdoors. Anything. On the rocket stove it could be breakfest, lunch er dinner. On the grill, mostly meats, taters and corn. In the smoker, pork, beef er fowl.


----------



## preppy (Oct 31, 2012)

Cooked some steaks a couple weeks back and since then cooked some pork tenderloins. All were local pasture raised and butchered/processed down the road from here. Best ever.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Last week I splurged on some T bones in the Manager's Special area (marked down 'cause they didn't sell), and corn on the cob (38 cents per).

It was good, but it reminded me why I don't usually buy T Bones. Most of what you're paying for is only good for the dog to eat (although...I guess I could've used them as soup bones...:hmmm: )


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm with OLD COOT, I live in Maine and have to brush a foot of snow off my grill at -20 but like a BBQ almost weekly no matter what the weather. Tonight just simple cheeseburgers, homefries, and beans.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I cook out all the time, temp doesn't matter much. I've smoked meats in sub zero temps before. It takes a bit more work but can be done.
> 
> Wind is a factor, depends on how hard it's blowing. Anything over 45 mph and I move to the shop!
> 
> ...


Like Ol' Coot, 
I cook out all year long. Anything from deer, turkey, oysters, crabs, fish, or what ever else gets caught


----------



## pops (Feb 15, 2009)

Well being in Florida I BBQ every Sat & Tues with the neighbors, cept when there is a hurricane.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

pops said:


> Well being in Florida I BBQ every Sat & Tues with the neighbors, cept when there is a hurricane.


And then everyday after the hurricane until the power is restored


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I cooked outside a few days ago, fresh caught bass fillets, morel mushrooms I found in the hollar a wild turkey breast I killed the same morning. I fried it all.... was a good day!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

How about Dutch Oven Lasagna ...

Coming soon to a camp fire near me ...


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not that dedicated lol. E cooks on the grill in all weather but the outside kitchen was my idea so it's my baby.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Nothing for me yet. I'm still moving into the new house.


That's ALL THE MORE reason to be cooking outside!

I hate doing "inside stuff" with packed boxes everywhere. ...but give me a charcoal grill and the only utensil I need is a spatula.

I usually "pseudo tailgate" when in the moving process.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Beef patties & chicken on the grill.
Ribs next time.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Andi said:


> How about Dutch Oven Lasagna ...
> 
> Coming soon to a camp fire near me ...


Love dutch oven lasagna! A few years ago we was campin an I made a big batch, way to big fer two people. The older feller was walkin through the campground an commented on how good it smelled. Told him ta go get a plate an join us, he didn't wanna at first, I told him ifin he didn't it were just gonna get tossed out. Said his wife was back at their motorhome, bring her long I said. We had a real nice visit with em an I thin they really enjoyed the meal.

Nother better in food cooked in cast iron er carbon steel.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I did some marinated steak today. I have become the master of minimalist grilling. Using the minimal amount of wood to get the job done. I'll start another thread for that.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Told him ta go get a plate an join us, .... Said his wife was back at their motorhome, bring her long I said. We had a real nice visit with em an I thin they really enjoyed the meal.


Food is the "Universal Friend Maker!" I like stories like this.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

The solar oven works well for cooking chicken, especially in a clay pot to keep it moist.


Not sent from my I-phone because I don't have one.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Outside Cooking*

The Sun Oven will cook just about everything.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Virginia's not *that* far from Texas, Andi! I'll be there in a bit :yummy: Lasagna is my favorite!

We grill year round, at least once every two weeks in the winter, way more frequently in the summer. We usually cook multiple meals at a time then eat on it a few days. We usually put hamburgers, chicken breasts, fajita meat, & a bunch of veggies. 

When it's really hot out, we put our crockpot outside.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Cooked at the creek tonight, bone in ribeye, bacon wrapped prawns, crab legs, corn on the cob. Cooked on a plow disk, if this aint livin kick me out!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hashbrown said:


> Cooked at the creek tonight, bone in ribeye, bacon wrapped prawns, crab legs, corn on the cob. Cooked on a plow disk, if this aint livin kick me out!


You seem to have one heck of a "cool" life!

I need to move close to you and be come good friends....


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Always cooking outdoors*

Bacon










Chicken










Baked Beans


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Repost for some reason!!! Sorry.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

LincTex said:


> You seem to have one heck of a "cool" life!
> 
> I need to move close to you and be come good friends....


I'll second that with adding do you need an old gran' dad type around? Heck, not only do I have a ton of stories, I have a black lab pup! When the children tire of swimming, she will go get anything they ask for so they can throw it and she can bring it back. Keeps young'uns occupied for a good spell. As long as they do not mind getting wet, she is a great babysitter. If they are afraid of getting wet or splashed with mud, that is a deal breaker.

I come with no 'baggage' but would need a place to store a few "PODS" or similar type things with 'stuff'. One forty footer would probably do it, with a trailer on the car.

Woody - 555-1555.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

LincTex said:


> You seem to have one heck of a "cool" life!
> 
> I need to move close to you and be come good friends....


Get up here before this garden starts to bear, I have 700 tomato plants I could use a hand with!:rofl:


----------

